# Now for the Winch, Plow, and Accessories...Feedback needed!



## benk777 (Nov 2, 2009)

If you've been following along, you know that as of tonight I will be the proud owner of a 2003 Honda Rincon. I need to set it up for plowing my driveway, so let me explain.

My driveway is roughly 300' long, with about 225' being uphill to the flat by the garage. My garage is a side-entry, so as you drive up to the flat, the garage is to the left, and straight ahead is additional parking space that extends past the garage area. So I should have a lot of straight shots with the plow up and down the hill from the road to the extra parking area. Ok, I just went into MS Paint and made a pic of it. See attached.

So what type of plow would work best for my scenario? Is it ok for me to plow down the driveway, and also back up it? Would a tapered blade work to "throw" the snow off to the sides? For the winch, can I safely assume a Warn 2500 lb winch will be fine?

What do you recommend for hand warmers? Will the stock Rincon tires be ok, or should I go with something more aggressive? Any opinions on the ITP Terracross? I think I need to stay away from true mud tires since the hill might get slick at times. And not sure if I want to do chains on the concrete. Wouldn't that mark up my driveway quick? What about the ITP Tundracross? Would the studs mark up the driveway?

Thanks again!

Ben


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

Your situation looks perfect for a tapered straight blade, like the moose county plow. Stock tires should work fine for your situation. The only thing that I ever have to chain up for are sidewalks when the banks are deep and things drift in. With your layout, you should be able to set your angle and plow down and back, pushing snow off on both sides of the driveway. Unless we have a really heavy snow, I'll bet you'll be done in 20 minutes.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You should get a county style blade IMO. The tires you have on it now should work just fine IMO. A 2500lb Warn will work great IMO. I have Arctic Cat hand warmers on my Arctic Cat 500 and they work excelent. My friend bought Artic Cat hand warmers for his Suzuki and it worked great all he had to do was put his Suzuki hand grips back on instead of the Arctic Cat hand grips the hand warmer kit comes with.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Terracross are good tires from what I have heard. Big Horns are another favorite. I have yet to hear anything bad about them. Although stock tires shouldn't give you any troubles either. I got my hand warmers a few years back from Cablea's.


----------



## benk777 (Nov 2, 2009)

You guys are awesome! Thanks for the insight and quick recommendations. If I pick up the Rincon tonight, I'll be dropping her off at the local powersports shop tomorrow for the winch, plow, hand warmers, and maybe some maintenance (tune up?). I'll likely wait on the wheels/tires until I've tried the stockers. Although, I am liking the idea of the TundraCross tires to use only for winter on their own set of wheels...

Thanks!

Ben


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I would also recomend a windshield. I got a windshield a few years ago and it makes all the diference. You can duck behind it so the snow doesn't blow in your face and it keeps you alot warmer.


----------



## benk777 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Mercer, I hadn't even thought of a windshield. I'll have to look into that!

Ben


----------



## benk777 (Nov 2, 2009)

So something like this? Should I go with a 60"?

Thanks.

Ben


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

For your driveway, without sidewalks, your Rincon will handle a 60 with no problem. I wouldn't think twice about it.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Sounds like the plan is good there. Windshield is great, hand-warmers are not at the top of my list as I have always plowed with big mitts, whether it was skidsteer, loader or the quads. 60" county will be perfect, avoid chains or studs unless you plan to leave a layer of snow in place to pack down and prevent marking the concrete. I have a gravel drive, no hill and leave the first fall or two to build up, then just flatten it when it is good and plow with no skids for the rest of the winter.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

As I remember my thumb and hand warmers are Kimpex but I doubt there is much difference between brands.

On one of my ATV's I still have the stock tires but on the other I run the Mud Gears which really work well. Once the tires wear out on the first machine I will put the Mud Gears on it also.

The Warn 2500 winch is a good choice. I have worn out several of the other brands but my 3 Warns are still running.

As far as what blade, it depends. Are both sides of the driveway stock pile area or do you need to push the snow past the garage? How much stock pile area do you have? How much snow will you be pushing each time? Does that snow melt between storms or does it accumulate? If it accumulates, how deep does it get?


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

whatever winch you get...make SURE its a warn, and MARE SURE it uses the relay and mini switch configuration. they are far more reliable than the older big switches without the relay setup. also I would highly recommend the warn 3.0, you may not need the capacity for pulling up the plow, but there is always room for more power!! (as is evidenced by the 650 instead of the 450 you were looking at, lol) Definitely go with the 60", anything less is a waste. I added a weight bar to mine as well and it really reduced the amount of bouncing it did.

also for the slick stuff, the stock tires are actually about the best tire available. the only reason to stray from stock is to either increase ground clearance or increase the sidewall ply rating. as far as traction tho, stock tires are awesome....they are thin and wear pretty quickly for rugged terrain, but it doesnt sound like thatll be an issue for you. If you were planning to buy a separate set of wheels and tires, I'd buy some mudlites, mud bugs, or bighorns for the summer and use the thinner stockers for the winter...although I think you will be very pleased with the stockers year round.


----------



## leroyh (Oct 27, 2009)

i would say get a viper winch !! i know evey one says warn but really viper is a VERY good winch for alot less $$$$ + they really back up there product very well if you have a problem they will get you fixed up fast

i will never buy a warn because i will not pay that price for a winch


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a Ramsey. Hasn't failed me yet!


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

I had ramsey, superwinch, chinese crap and warns....and i never got the ramsey to work one time that something didnt fail...ok so you say i got a lemon, yes i probably did. but ramsey didnt do anything about it....my warn problem was taken care of immediately and was no lemon to begin with. the superwinch was less than stellar, but i still occasionally use it. any of the off brands have just been even cheaper versions of my superwinch...and they are throw away winches for the most part. if you buy one warn for $300 and hafta buy 3 $99 chinese junk winches in the lifetime of your fourwheeler....(which is about my ratio) what money have you saved? I dunno...for me and mine, we'll go warn and never look back.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thats pretty close to what i plow with my rincon, get the terracross on black rims hehe, no chains i have 2 sets, i put them on just to do it and put them back in the box when i realized they were not needed,

i have a 3000 # superwinch after wrecking a warn in no time, synthetic rope, they make a goldwing style windshield, looks awesome, i would get an enclosure myself, it takes awhile to do my driveway,

but i admit i am playing heavy equipment operator and my drive is clean when i am done lol, it's only 10 bucks in gas hahaha


----------

